# Zepto notebook



## Fleet (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello,

After I finished installing FreeBSD 8.0 on my three-year old Zepto Znote 6224W I got some sort of kernel panic. I think the problem is related to ACPI as I am able to reach the login prompt when starting FreeBSD with ACPI disabled (option 2). I have no understanding of the underlying problem whatsoever and I would like to ask for your input to understand what is wrong. 

A picture of the error can be seen here: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/253864

Best regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2010)

Have a look in the handbook: 11.16 Using and Debugging FreeBSD ACPI.


----------



## Fleet (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for your answer, SirDice. I will look at the link you provided. Other suggestions are most welcome .

Best regards.


----------



## Fleet (Jul 5, 2010)

After I defaulted BIOS settings (thought they already were) I was able to reach the login prompt with only very minor complaints (something about keyboard leds).

Best regards.


----------

